# 2008 BYU FOOTBALL SEASON



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well being that fall camp and the start of the season is just around the corner I figured this would be a good place for BYU fans and supporters to come and talk about the season at hand. Being a season ticket holder I can't wait for the season to begin. Like most of the last few years I have huge expectations for these guys and believe this is the year for them to come out of the blocks ready to contend on a National level. Unfortunately the only real hurdle that has stood in our way the last two years from making National noise is not being prepared and ready to battle the first few games of the year, which has been admitted to by Bronco who has taken full resonpsibility for not coming out of the gates ready to play. That is why I believe Bronco has and will address this issue for this upcoming year and we will be off and running ready to make some legitimate noise. All comments about fall camp, leading up to and after each individual game, and hopefully all the way up to a BCS bowl game are welcome in this forum! THIS IS THE YEAR!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am very excited for this year and even more excited for the next year with Collie, Unga and Hall as seniors; anything left on the table this year (I almost expect a little hiccup) will certainly be resolved next. I am very excited


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I am very excited for this year and even more excited for the next year with Collie, Unga and Hall as seniors; anything left on the table this year (I almost expect a little hiccup) will certainly be resolved next. I am very excited


I'm hoping that this is the year that we avoid the hiccup, however, I totally agree that they are building up for a heck of a year next year as well with the young and mostly inexperienced defense having a full year under their belt. There should be no doubt that the future outlook for the cougs is extremely promising! The offense is going to be even better this year, and the young very athletic (although inexperienced) defense is going to be better than most people think. Bottom line is this, if we make a National impact this year like I believe we will, it will put us in the National spot light for years to come with what Bronco is building at BYU! -/O\-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Ahhh yes. Things are looking good. All our ducks are in a row. As far as a first game let down goes, the cougs should be alright seeing as how they open with No. Iowa. Then Washington on the road, this one worries me. So does UCLA at home. BYU should be favored to win both those games, in fact looking at the schedule now and pre-season rankings BYU *should* run the table. I don't think they have ever been in that situation before. It would be very easy to drop a game somewhere on the way, but I don't think Bronco will let it happen. TCU and Utah are both scary games just like every year, but the Cougs are going to be so stinkin' good.

Don't forget, we also will have McKay Jacobsen back next year as well.

Things look good for our cougs.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Ahhh yes. Things are looking good. All our ducks are in a row. As far as a first game let down goes, the cougs should be alright seeing as how they open with No. Iowa. Then Washington on the road, this one worries me. So does UCLA at home. BYU should be favored to win both those games, in fact looking at the schedule now and pre-season rankings BYU *should* run the table. I don't think they have ever been in that situation before. It would be very easy to drop a game somewhere on the way, but I don't think Bronco will let it happen. TCU and Utah are both scary games just like every year, but the Cougs are going to be so stinkin' good.
> 
> Don't forget, we also will have McKay Jacobsen back next year as well.
> 
> Things look good for our cougs.


I could not agree more! If we can get out of the gates 4-0, I think we can be undefeated going into the Utah game which as everyone knows is impossible to call. TCU should be really good this year, however, Bronco has shown in the past that he can get the guys ready for that game and TCU's speed really doesn't kill BYU like people thought it would when TCU came into the conference. Speed is TCU's biggest strength and all the National people thought that would keep TCU at the top of the Mountain West year in and year out, however, that has not been the case, BYU's team speed has really gotten better as well. I can't wait for the UCLA game, it's going to be a rocking house for that one!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Bet your ass BYU will find a way to lose at least 1 game
Can't wait to break out my UCLA powder blue and gold for the game


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The cougs look scary in the MW, but without any highly ranked opponents to get them the strength of schedule points the chances of a BCS bowl will be pretty slim. 

Reality tells us that a 1 loss michigan or ohio still gets a higher ranking than a perfect BYU squad


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> The cougs look scary in the MW, but without any highly ranked opponents to get them the strength of schedule points the chances of a BCS bowl will be pretty slim.
> 
> Reality tells us that a 1 loss michigan or ohio still gets a higher ranking than a perfect BYU squad


Sorry to burst your bubble, with BYU starting out ranked 13th, if they go undefeated they will undoubtedly move up and will be guaranteed a BCS bowl!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, with BYU starting out ranked 13th, if they go undefeated they will undoubtedly move up and will be guaranteed a BCS bowl!


BYU is actually 14th, nice try though. ESPN AP and USA polls

I never said the cougs wouldn't get into a BCS games if they did win out, but without a perfect season there isnt much chance. The strength of schedule has always been the downfall of non BCS team, thats why I mentioned a 1 loss Michigan or Ohio. They both will end up with a much higher strength of schedule just playing in conference.

This isn't a shot at BYU, its the reality of any non BCS team playing in a non BCS conference.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to burst your bubble, with BYU starting out ranked 13th, if they go undefeated they will undoubtedly move up and will be guaranteed a BCS bowl!
> ...


Let me be the first to introduce you to the upcoming 2008 season! The ESPN AP and USA polls you're looking at are BYU's rankings at the end of last year! BYU has been preseason ranked as high as 12th and are currently preseason ranked 13th by ESPN! NICE TRY THOUGH!

You stated "without any highly ranked opponents to get them the strength of schedule points the chances of a BCS bowl will be pretty slim". That statement is simply not even close to being correct, if they win out, which you mentioned nothing about when you were talking about strength of schedule, they will have no problem getting into a BCS bowl regardless of their strength of schedule! If the teams on BYU's schedule play like they are capable of playing, BYU's strength of schedule will actually be pretty good.

A non BCS school is not going to get into a BCS bowl with 1 loss as long as the system is the way it is. BCS schools can get into the National title game with as many as two losses and a non BCS school has to be perfect just to get a shot at a BCS bowl. Better conferences or not the system needs to be made more fare like the NCAA basketball tournament is! It is all about money no question about it!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> A non BCS school is not going to get into a BCS bowl with 1 loss as long as the system is the way it is. BCS schools can get into the National title game with as many as two losses and a non BCS school has to be perfect just to get a shot at a BCS bowl. Better conferences or not the system needs to be made more fare like the NCAA basketball tournament is! It is all about money no question about it!


Odd isn't it, those who make the rules make it hard for those on the 'outside' to get in? :? :roll:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Let me be the first to introduce you to the upcoming 2008 season! The ESPN AP and USA polls you're looking at are BYU's rankings at the end of last year! BYU has been preseason ranked as high as 12th and are currently preseason ranked 13th by ESPN! NICE TRY THOUGH!


http://cfn.scout.com/2/720771.html
22
http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/preseason_comparison.html
13-19
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?id=3388100
14

None of the rankings used by the BCS for bowl selection have them higher than 14, so you can be sure that they will end up 14th or higher in a BCS poll.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

If BYU runs the table you can bet that they will get a BCS invite. That's how it goes. That's the whole reason for the extra BCS game now anyways. The BCS powers that be can pacify the non BCS conference fans while still keeping there system somewhat in place. If you don't believe it check out Hawaii's schedule from last year. I believe they had two Div 1-AA teams on it. Not really too tough but still made it in regardless.

As much as I love the Y I don't believe this is the year for them to break into the BCS. I believe they are going to have a great season, but the odds of going through conference play undefeated three years in a row can't be very good. Especially having TCU and the Utes both on their home fields. 

Again, I think they will have a great season but see them dropping one somewhere in the conference. I think next year is the year that they will make the most noise with a bunch of guys coming back on both sides of the ball.

I would love to be wrong though.

Shane


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BYU drops 3 spots to number 18 after yesterday. Kind of sucks, BYU has serious problems with their defense. Not sure Bronco made the right decision to promote coach Hill to defensive coordinator! They havn't looked very good at all the first two games. I'm still not convinced UCLA is going to be any better than Washington was on offense.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> BYU drops 3 spots to number 18 after yesterday. Kind of sucks, BYU has serious problems with their defense. Not sure Bronco made the right decision to promote coach Hill to defensive coordinator! They havn't looked very good at all the first two games. I'm still not convinced UCLA is going to be any better than Washington was on offense.


You will be convinced when UCLA beats BYU right at home and they will be 2-1. BYU couldnt really stop Washington from scoring a touchdown even in the last seconds of the game. They got luck with good ole Jorgenson.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> BYU drops 3 spots to number 18 after yesterday. Kind of sucks, BYU has serious problems with their defense. Not sure Bronco made the right decision to promote coach Hill to defensive coordinator! They havn't looked very good at all the first two games. I'm still not convinced UCLA is going to be any better than Washington was on offense.


I found it kinda funny when I looked in the paper as well, but not unexpected. They were expected to beat a pretty bad UW squad, barely managed to do so and meanwhile somebody like ECU is playing out of their mind against very high ranked opponents. I know who I'd choose if I had to pick one of the two for a bowl game. I was surprised that as dominating as Utah played in the second half against a conference opponent that they didn't move at all. Oh wait... this is the BYU thread. Sorry.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I really hope BYU and Utah can stay undefeated until the end of the year. This would mean a trip by ESPN Gameday and the winner to a BCS bowl. That would be excellent...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I really hope BYU and Utah can stay undefeated until the end of the year. This would mean a trip by ESPN Gameday and the winner to a BCS bowl. That would be excellent...


Amen Brother....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> really hope BYU and Utah can stay undefeated until the end of the year. This would mean a trip by ESPN Gameday and the winner to a BCS bowl. That would be excellent...


Gameday won't come to Salt Lake City. Remember the MTN contract? ESPN isn't going to bring Gameday to a game they cannot broadcast.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gary your are spot on... ESPN will only promote thier games, the MTN broadcasts are getting better (at least they don't look like they were shot with a handicam any longer) but the really need to get HD badly!


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > really hope BYU and Utah can stay undefeated until the end of the year. This would mean a trip by ESPN Gameday and the winner to a BCS bowl. That would be excellent...
> 
> 
> Gameday won't come to Salt Lake City. Remember the MTN contract? ESPN isn't going to bring Gameday to a game they cannot broadcast.


For a big enough game and for enough money ESPN would buy the broadcast rights from the Mt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

MTN isn't going to sell the rights to a potential top 10 match-up. Those types of games aren't going to come around very often in this conference.


----------

